# RESOLVED: butsy needs a new home



## butsy (Apr 21, 2011)

i never thought i would ever write in this section of the forum... but i need to find a new home for Butsy 
i recently had to move her in my room, because the landlord and my mom and stuff. and she just really isnt happy.. she HATES to be picked up and i have to pick her up every day to bring her out for her exercise and stuff because my room is extremely small and stuff.. everytime i go near her she stomps.. i completely lost her trust.. im trying to stop being selfish and keeping her just for me .. she is an indoor 1 year old minilop. shes all white, and blind in one eye. shes a real sweety and loves loves loves to be patted. i think she would be happiest with another bun-friend. she is fixed also. i will send 38 NIC pannels also with all her toys, bed, etc.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor cute bun. Rabbits go thru emotions. I know mine do.


----------



## butsy (Apr 21, 2011)

i've been crying all night .. but my mom is right, its selfish of me to keep her here if she will be unhappy.. she is still very young and i know she deserves better than what she has ..


----------



## Yield (Apr 21, 2011)

[align=center]I was really shocked when I saw this...

I know you feel like you're keeping her just for you, but I think you'll regret it if you re-home her. I'm not telling you what to do or anything, so please don't think I'm coming off harshly.. I'm just sharing my input after experiencing what I have experienced.

You do not know how many times I have thought about re-homing Solara because she dislikes me so much (I lost her trust when I bonded her to Sabriel I guess =/) and she even seems unhappy sometimes. I've ran out of my room crying, I've yelled at nothing, told my mom I was done with her. She bites me. She attacks me. She runs from me, stomps at me, grunts at me.

But then there are those moments where she licks my forehead briefly, lets me pet her for a couple seconds... and I see her laying contently on the floor. Her munching on toys. I see her enjoying her hay, pellets, treats, and tons of veggies.. and then I realize I am the best home she's got and with her attitude, no one would want her (I mean my mom is afraid of her!), and even though she may seem unhappy, I think she'll get through it because I don't think she's honestly unhappy. I mean... I work hard to show her I love her. I do all that I can for her. And I'm sure one day she will see that as she grows older- since she's still young. She's one year old, just like Butsy.

I wish you luck in whatever you decide.

Are you sure she's not stomping because she's blind in the one eye and is having trouble seeing you, and so you startle her on accident?

I regret many things when it comes to rabbits, but.. you live and you learn. How small is your room?


----------



## butsy (Apr 21, 2011)

no, i know butsy and i know she stomps because im near her.. my room is extremely small, we are moving this summer tho ... i REALLY dont want to re-home her .. but i feel so so bad! i feel like i took on the responsibility but i'm failing  .. she's been completely destructing my room on purpose .. but i love her so so much, and i know no one will ever understand her like i do.. maybe you are right


----------



## Yield (Apr 21, 2011)

butsy wrote:


> no, i know butsy and i know she stomps because im near her.. my room is extremely small, we are moving this summer tho ... i REALLY dont want to re-home her .. but i feel so so bad! i feel like i took on the responsibility but i'm failing  .. she's been completely destructing my room on purpose .. but i love her so so much, and i know no one will ever understand her like i do.. maybe you are right



[align=center]Maybe you should wait then. These kind of things need a lot of thought. I'd get her a ton of newspaper to shred and destroy until then. Because maybe in a different home (as in your guy's new home), she'll become a sweetie again... People go through a lot of different hardships, and sometimes it is hard to follow through, buuuut a lot of times, it's worth it in the end.

When I got my three buns, I went through a stage of regret right after. Especially Sabriel when he bit me and Silas when he wouldn't learn to use the litter box. But I persisted with both, and they learned and both are great now. (I'm hoping for that kind of success with Solara). And I wish you that too with Butsy.

It's especially hard re-homing since Butsy is a REW. Not many people like them. And the blind in one eye would also probably throw people off. You understand he. You love her. You take care of her. That is what she needs.

I think you're better off keeping her for now =) Work with her!

Maybe don't take her out for a couple days (I know, seems mean) but just sit near her and give her treats. I've been doing that with Solara. When I lay down she crawls all over me and she gets really curious. It's so cute and it gives me hope she'll return to how she was. Yknow? =)


----------



## butsy (Apr 21, 2011)

yes, maybe i should wait on it.. i just feel mean keeping her somewheres where she isnt happy.


----------



## Anaira (Apr 22, 2011)

Aww why doesn't she like your room? My boy gets mad if he doesn't get to stay in my room! Are you sure you wont be able to hang onto her until you move? Try nailing thick cardboard all around your walls, so she can destroy that, rather than your room.


----------



## Dulmit (Apr 22, 2011)

How recently have you moved her into your room? My guys didn't like it when I moved and they didn't like me for a fair bit afterwards. I think they saw me as the giant who stole their home away, but they did get over it after about 1 month (treats and bribery go a long way - as well as getting the new place to smell like them). 

I can tell you really love your bunny! Hope you find happiness in whatever you decide.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think you can find Butsy a better home than what she has with you, Tiffany :hug:
Give it some time. Rabbits go through emotional periods, just like any other creature. Get a few cardboard boxes, filled with hay, and let her destroy them. 
She sounds like she can get plenty of exercise in your room. Just open the door, and leave it up to her. 

My guys hate being picked up too, but hey, they get over it when they get to go play. 

You are also moving this summer - give it some time. The new setup may be more doable. 

Thinking of you & Butsy


----------



## butsy (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks so much  
i'm going to have to talk about it with my mom again .. im just sooo confused,


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 22, 2011)

Change is hard, for people and animals. You said you moved her to a new place ( your room) maybe it has something to do with her being blind in one eye and being in a new location....she isn't familiar so she thumps a warning..... ? I too was quite surprised when I read your post, I know you love her and that's what matters. She will probably get mad at you again when you move in the summer ( if you still have her). She'll get over it. Hang in there and don't make any hasty decisions.


----------



## Djakarta (Apr 22, 2011)

Instead of picking her up to take her outside, is it possible to use a carrier instead?

At the shelter where I volunteer, we will use a carrier to take the bunnies out of their cages, when the bunnies are cage protective.

When it's time to go back to the cage, we put the carrier into the pen ( usually with a treat inside). The bunnies are familiar with the routine and will hop into the carrier for a "taxi ride" back to their cage. 

Maybe you could put the carrier on your floor with a treat inside ( something aromatic like cilantro or basil may entice her) and let her hop in. Once she figures out that by hopping in the carrier she will get to go outside, she may be very willing to hop in even without the bribe of a treat.

Also, does she have some sort of "retreat" in your room? A box or even a paper bag can work as a retreat. She may be thumping because she is afraid of something and is signaling danger, but unable to hide somewhere she feels is safe.

Summer really isn't that far away. Will you have more space in your new place? Will you still need to keep her in your room? Maybe you could switch to a loft style bed and create more floor space to share with her. 

Since you are moving, you may want to de-clutter your room a bit by packing some of your belongings in advance. This may create a bit more space in your room now, and make it easier to bunny proof your things.


----------



## butsy (Apr 24, 2011)

i went away for the weekend and just got back to find butsy gone..    my mom gave her to a lady who has five buns already and was looking for another bunny to bond to one of hers. i still cant believe shes gone and i couldnt say bye


----------



## LindyS (Apr 24, 2011)

That's really messed up!


----------



## Yield (Apr 24, 2011)

butsy wrote:


> i went away for the weekend and just got back to find butsy gone..    my mom gave her to a lady who has five buns already and was looking for another bunny to bond to one of hers. i still cant believe shes gone and i couldnt say bye



[align=center]Oh no.. I'm so sorry =(
My heart dropped when I read that. I would have been so mad at my mom... =(


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I can't believe that! I am so sorry...
Well, at least she hopefully went somewhere where she will be well taken care of.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am sorry but I think parents who do that are just selfish and don't consider their child at all when they do that. I am sorry she did that to you. My dad forced me to take my two dogs to the pound after I had had one of them for what would be 6 years next month. (long story but basically he decided that he didn't want me haveing a dog after 6 years) One was adopted out but the other was put down due to her extreme seperation anxiety which still makes me cry everytime I mention her and it has been 3 months.


----------



## Anaira (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh no, that's terrible! I dreamed my dad did that to me, once. That was horrible enough! Can you get her contact details, and just explain you want to at least keep in touch with Butsy? She should understand.


----------



## Marrie (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe she would give the bunny away without even letting you approve the home or say goodbye!  

I agree, contact the new owner and ask if you can at least keep in touch to make sure she's adjusting ok. 

Sorry your mom gave her away


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry, Tiffany 
:hug:


----------



## butsy (Apr 25, 2011)

I called the lady and she said I could go visit anytime .. Ialso added her on facebook so I could see pictures. Not sure I'm ready to go visit .. I would feel bad if she got all happy then I would leave her again. I just can't believe it. It feels super empty without her here


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 25, 2011)

:bigtears: we feel for you. My wife came home from school one day and her parents had given her dog away. It's just unimaginable.


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 25, 2011)

:hug2: Wow! that is really a low blow to go behind your back like that.


----------



## Violet23 (May 11, 2011)

I cant even imagine the emotions you are going through right now, and you mother doing that is not cool at all. Hopefully Butsy does well in her home tho, and I hope everything works out. :hug2:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 27, 2011)

That is so sad. As a mother I would have waited for you and had you meet the "potential " new owner. 

So sorry sweetie!!!


----------

